# Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??



## Jakopo (8. März 2011)

*Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

Hallo, 

da ich demnächst aufrüsten will und ich gerne USB 3.0 an der Gehäusefront nutzen möchte, gleichzeitig aber immer wieder lese, dass es da noch keinen Standard gibt, wende ich mich einmal mehr an euch.

Konkret steht folgendes Setup zur Auswahl:

Asus P8P67

Antec Nine Hundred Two V3


Anhand des Users Manual konnte ich in Erfahrung bringen, dass das MB einen internen USB 3.0 Anschluss auf der Platine besitzt. Das Gehäuse besitzt in der Front ebenfalls einen USB 3.0 Anschluss.

Kann mir bitte nun jemand verbindlich sagen, ob ich somit den USB 3.0 Anschluss vorne am Gehäuse nutzen kann und auf was ich noch achten muss? Ich bräuchte doch sicherlich ein Kabel, welches die beiden Anschlüsse miteinander verbindet?! Laut der MB Beschreibung befindet sich ein solches aber nicht im Lieferumfang. Müsste ich das nachträglich kaufen oder befindet sich im Lieferumfang des Gehäuses ein solches?


----------



## b00gie (8. März 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

also wenn das Gehäuse Front USB 3.0 besitzt, so ist dort ein Kabel dran. Dieses steckst du am Mainboard auf und fertig! Genau das selbe Spiel wie mit USB 2, Front Audio usw...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. März 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

Bei manchen Gehäusen wird der Front-USB3.0 auch am externen Anschluss des Mobos über ein VErlängerungskabel angeschlossen!


----------



## Jakopo (8. März 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

Meinst du jetzt außerhalb vom Gehäuse?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. März 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

Du hast hinten am Mobo auch USB 3.0 Anschlüsse!
Bei manchen Gehäusen ist der Front-USb 3.0 nur durch ein im Gehäuse verlegtes Verlängerungskabel, was dort angeschlossen ist realisiert!


----------



## Jakopo (8. März 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

Okay dann nochmal für die Dummen (wie mich )

Der interne MB USB 3.0 Anschluss ist ein 20-1 pin Anschluss (siehe Bild 1). Auf dem Foto des Gehäuse sieht man aber einen ganz normalen USB 3.0 Stecker am Ende des Kabels, was von der Front ins Innere führt. Auf Bild 3 sieht man wiederum ein Kabel, das dem Mainboard beiliegt. Ist das sozusagen das Zwischenstück zwischen MB und dem Kabel was von der Gehäusefront kommt? Weil wenn man sich das Bild ansieht erkennt man zwei unterschiedliche Endstecker am Kabel.


----------



## Jakopo (9. März 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

Kann vielleicht nochmal jemand auf meinen letzten Beitrag eingehen? Denn so ganz habe ich das noch nicht verstanden (Bitte auch die Bilder beachten).


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

Wenn du am USB 3 Port des Gehäuses einen normalen USB A Stecker hast, dann steckst du den einfach hinten an den USB 3 Port des Mainbaord drauf, also musst ihn durch das Gehäuse ziehen und dann draufstecken.


----------



## Jakopo (9. März 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du am USB 3 Port des Gehäuses einen normalen USB A Stecker hast, dann steckst du den einfach hinten an den USB 3 Port des Mainbaord drauf, also musst ihn durch das Gehäuse ziehen und dann draufstecken.


 
Passt der Stecker denn auf den 20-1 pin Anschluss auf dem Mainboard?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. März 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*



Jakopo schrieb:


> Passt der Stecker denn auf den 20-1 pin Anschluss auf dem Mainboard?


 Eigentlich nicht, aber: Kann man mal probieren!
Wenn du das Gehäuse und das Mobo hast, wird sich alles von selbst erklären!
USB 3.0 an der Front wirst du allemal nutzen können!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*



Jakopo schrieb:


> Passt der Stecker denn auf den 20-1 pin Anschluss auf dem Mainboard?


 
Nö, passt nicht, brauch er auch nicht, das wirst du dann schon merken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

Lt. dem Bild wird der Anschluss für Front USB an die Mainboardrückwand geleitet zu den den bestehenden Anschlüssen. Die blauen Kabel sind ja für die normalen Anschlüsse, und das kabel auf Bild 3 sieht wie ein gewöhnliches USB 3.0 Kabel aus


----------



## Jakopo (9. März 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Lt. dem Bild wird der Anschluss für Front USB an die Mainboardrückwand geleitet zu den den bestehenden Anschlüssen. Die blauen Kabel sind ja für die normalen Anschlüsse, und das kabel auf Bild 3 sieht wie ein gewöhnliches USB 3.0 Kabel aus


 
Meinst du mit Mainboardrückwand die Blende hinten wo auch der Monitor etc. angeschlossen wird? Wie soll man denn von innen da rankommen? Und wieso gibts auf der Platine diesen 20-1 pin Anschluss für USB 3.0, wenn du schon sagst, dass es sich bei den Kabeln, die von der Front des Gehäuses kommen um normale USB 3.0 Kabel handelt? Ich seh echt nicht mehr durch.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. März 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

Das leigt daran, dass erst die Anschlüsse hinten am Mobo auf Boards waren und sich die 20-1pinner erst auf Sandy-Boards durchgesetzt haben!


----------



## Jakopo (9. März 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

Ist ja schön und gut was du bzw. ihr so sagt aber ich weiß jetzt immer noch nicht wie ich die normalen USB 3.0 Kabel, die von der Front des Gehäuses kommen mit dem 20-1 pin Anschluss auf dem MB verarbeiten soll wenn du sagst, dass sich das erst mit Sandy durchgesetzt hat. Und ich wollte ja ein Sandy System aufbauen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. März 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*



Jakopo schrieb:


> Ist ja schön und gut was du bzw. ihr so sagt aber ich weiß jetzt immer noch nicht wie ich die normalen USB 3.0 Kabel, die von der Front des Gehäuses kommen mit dem 20-1 pin Anschluss auf dem MB verarbeiten soll wenn du sagst, dass sich das erst mit Sandy durchgesetzt hat. Und ich wollte ja ein Sandy System aufbauen.


 
Naja, nicht jeder, der USB 3.0 hat und sich ein Gehäuse kauft hat Sandy...
Das USB 3.0 Kabel ist im Gehäuse drin und es hat meistens um es anzuschließen eine Aussparung in der Rückseite!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

Bei dem Gehäuse dürfte dann wohl eine Slotblende dabei sein um die Kabel aus dem Gehäuse herausführen zu können. Die Gehäuse sind immo so aufgebaut das jedes Board mit USB 3.0 genutzt werden kann, nur Boards mit internen Pfostenstecker sind ja noch kein Standard bei meist 2 Anschlüssen


----------



## Jakopo (9. März 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bei dem Gehäuse dürfte dann wohl eine Slotblende dabei sein um die Kabel aus dem Gehäuse herausführen zu können. Die Gehäuse sind immo so aufgebaut das jedes Board mit USB 3.0 genutzt werden kann, nur Boards mit internen Pfostenstecker sind ja noch kein Standard bei meist 2 Anschlüssen


 
Okay ich glaube jetzt habe ich es verstanden. Aber sehe ich das richtig, dass dann ein USB 3.0 Anschluss von der Rückwand wegfällt wenn ich den für das Gehäuse einplane? Und das nur weil es diesen besagten Standard nicht gibt? Das kann doch nicht der Sinn des ganzen sein.

Gibt es denn Gehäuse, von denen ein Kabel ausgeht, mit dessen Ende ich in den 20-1 pin Anschluss auf der Platine reingehen kann? Also ohne, dass ich einen meiner zwei externen USB 3.0 Anschlüsse an der Rückwand opfern muss?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

Gut möglich das es das gibt, müßte man bei caseking nach einem Gehäuse schauen und es ev. auf der Herstellerhomepage abgleichen. Ich würde ja einen ganz anderen Schritt machen, und zwar einen USB 3.0 Hub und diesen auf den Schreibtisch nageln. So entfällt auch die Demutshaltung bei anstecken.


----------



## Jakopo (10. März 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

Okay also mit dem Lian Li wirds wohl auf die suboptimale Blende hinauslaufen. 
Zum Antec Nine Hundred Two V3 habe ich folgendes gefunden, Zitat:

"3.2 USB 3.0
Es gibt ein vorverlegtes Kabel für die USB 3.0-Schnittstelle am Frontpaneel. Stecken Sie das *hintere
Kabelende an einen On-Board USB 3.0-Anschluss auf der Hauptplatine*, um die vordere USB3.0-
Schnittstelle nutzen zu können."

Kann ich bei diesem Case also davon ausgehen, dass es sich dabei um einen 20-1 pin Anschluss auf dem MB handelt mit dem das Kabelende gefüttert wird? Wäre ja zu schön.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

Kann man doppeldeutig lesen, ich würde den Support anmailen um sicher zu sein. Ich will ja hier nix falsches sagen


----------



## troppa (10. März 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*



Jakopo schrieb:


> Okay ich glaube jetzt habe ich es verstanden. Aber sehe ich das richtig, dass dann ein USB 3.0 Anschluss von der Rückwand wegfällt wenn ich den für das Gehäuse einplane? Und das nur weil es diesen besagten Standard nicht gibt? Das kann doch nicht der Sinn des ganzen sein.
> 
> Gibt es denn Gehäuse, von denen ein Kabel ausgeht, mit dessen Ende ich in den 20-1 pin Anschluss auf der Platine reingehen kann? Also ohne, dass ich einen meiner zwei externen USB 3.0 Anschlüsse an der Rückwand opfern muss?



Hi, richtig einen internen USB 3.0-Connector gibt mangels Standard noch nicht. So ein Gehäuse gibt es mangels Standard auch nicht. (Der 21-pin ist eine Erfindung von Asus und dem Tochterunternehmen ASRock. Das ASRock 890FX Deluxe4 war das erste Mainboard mit diesem Anschluss!) Daher gehts nur Mittels USB 3.0-A vom I/O-Shield. Eine Alternative wäre ein USB 3.0-Hub. Die bestere Alternative momentan ist es wohl ein P8P67 Deluxe zu kaufen, wo ein 3,5"-Frontpanel mit USB 3.0 beiliegt. Ich denke das könnte man (bei Bedarf) schlachten und an die gehäuseeigenen Anschlüsse anklemmen. Ich weiß es jetzt nicht wie Antec das handelt, aber den neueren Lian-Li's liegt ein Adapter bei, der aus dem USB 3.0-Frontanschlüssen normale USB 2.0 Anschlüsse macht. So wären sie wenigstens mit "normaler" USB-Hardware nutzbar.

Also nochmal zur Erläuterung: Internen USB 2.0 zu USB 2.0-Weiblich - so werden die Front-USB 3.0 dort angeschlossen und automatisch (da abwärts kompatibel) USB 2.0.


----------



## Jakopo (10. März 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

Das mit dem Antec Support ist aber auch so eine Sache. Habe zunächst die Emailadresse auf dere Seite genutzt. Kurz darauf bekam ich eine Email, dass meine Anfrage nicht bearbeitet werden konnte ich und ich vielmehr auf folgende Seite gehen müsste *klick*

Nur habe ich sicher keine Lust meine privaten Daten dort einzugeben. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass dieser Support augenscheinlich nur für Kunden gedacht ist, die bereits ein Antec Produkt erworben haben.


----------



## xeno75 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

versuch es doch mal hier im Forum:

Support-Forum von Antec


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

Du könntest zb bei Caseking mal anfragen oder es gibt in deinem Ort einen Händler der das Gehäuse hat ode rzur Ansicht kommen lassen kann


----------



## Jakopo (10. März 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

Hab jetzt diese Email genutzt: europe.rma@antec.com

Als Antwort kam folgendes:


"Hi,

I'm sorry. Could you please make some pictures or drawing to describe your question? We will reply to you as soon as possible. Thanks.

Best regards,

"


 Naja ist mir jetzt auch egal. Hab das Case jetzt bestellt. Wie das mit dem USB 3.0 gehandelt wird, werde ich dann ja sehen. Zur Not kauf ich dann wie euch vorgeschlagen zusätzlich einen HUB.


----------



## Jakopo (11. März 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

Ich bins nochmal. Habe heute das Case bekommen (Antec Nine Hundred Two V3). Und es ist wie befürchtet nur ein ganz normales USB 3.0 Kabel, welches wie beim Lian Li vom Gehäuse kommt und bis ganz nach hinten durch die Blende an den rückseitigen USB 3.0 Anschluss vom Mainboard geführt werden muss. 
Ich frage mich echt wofür dieser ach so tolle 20-1pin USB 3.0 Anschluss auf der Platine gut ist. Bestimmt eine Attrappe wie der USB 2.0 Anschluss beim T-Home Media Receiver.


----------



## b00gie (11. März 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*



troppa schrieb:


> Hi, richtig einen internen USB 3.0-Connector gibt mangels Standard noch nicht. So ein Gehäuse gibt es mangels Standard auch nicht. (Der 21-pin ist eine Erfindung von Asus und dem Tochterunternehmen ASRock. Das ASRock 890FX Deluxe4 war das erste Mainboard mit diesem Anschluss!) Daher gehts nur Mittels USB 3.0-A vom I/O-Shield. Eine Alternative wäre ein USB 3.0-Hub. Die bestere Alternative momentan ist es wohl ein P8P67 Deluxe zu kaufen, wo ein 3,5"-Frontpanel mit USB 3.0 beiliegt. Ich denke das könnte man (bei Bedarf) schlachten und an die gehäuseeigenen Anschlüsse anklemmen. Ich weiß es jetzt nicht wie Antec das handelt, aber den neueren Lian-Li's liegt ein Adapter bei, der aus dem USB 3.0-Frontanschlüssen normale USB 2.0 Anschlüsse macht. So wären sie wenigstens mit "normaler" USB-Hardware nutzbar.
> 
> Also nochmal zur Erläuterung: Internen USB 2.0 zu USB 2.0-Weiblich - so werden die Front-USB 3.0 dort angeschlossen und automatisch (da abwärts kompatibel) USB 2.0.


 
Vorsicht! Das ist definitiv falsch!
Beim normalen P8P67 ist keine 3,5" Frontblende dabei, sondern ein Slotblech! Somit hat man die Anschlüsse hinten unter der Grafikkarte und nicht vorne. Habe das Board, deswegen kann ich es genau sagen. Was du meinst, liefert z.B. ASRock.


----------



## signorRossi (16. März 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

Hab einen Adapter von Lian Li entdeckt, der könnte das sein, was du gesucht hast, PIN Belegung ist natürlich zu überprüfen. 
Allerdings nirgends lieferbar, wie es scheint. 
Lian Li Industrial Co., Ltd.


----------



## Jakopo (16. März 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*



signorRossi schrieb:


> Hab einen Adapter von Lian Li entdeckt, der könnte das sein, was du gesucht hast, PIN Belegung ist natürlich zu überprüfen.
> Allerdings nirgends lieferbar, wie es scheint.
> Lian Li Industrial Co., Ltd.


 
Wie geil ist das denn? Das ist exakt genau das was ich gesucht habe. Momentan hängt mein USB 3.0 Kabel noch mehr oder weniger lose im Gehäuse weil ich keine Lust habe das Kabel durchs ganze Gehäuse zu ziehen nur um einen externen Anschluss zu opfern. Aber dank dir weiß ich nun, dass dieser 20-1 pin Anschluss doch seine Berechtigung hat. Jetzt heißt es abwarten und schauen wo man diesen Adapter kaufen kann.


----------



## xeno75 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

Ich habe das neue Corsair Obsidian 650D am Dienstag bekommen und auch hier gibt es leider noch kein Kabel zum Anschluss an den Pfostenstecker auf dem Mainboard. Der Adapter wäre also auch für mich genau richtig


----------



## Jakopo (21. März 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

Ich schieb das Thema mal wieder hoch. Hat mittlerweile jemand eine Ahnung ob und wann man den USB 3.0 auf 20-1 pin Converter kaufen kann? Laut dem Vorposter sind es ja mindestens schon zwei mit mir, die endlich den Frontanschluss nutzen möchten.


----------



## Jakopo (28. März 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

Immer noch keiner eine Ahnung?


----------



## simptrix (31. März 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

ich habe das gleiche problem. ich habe ein Bitfenix Colossus Gehäuse und ein Asus p8p67 mainboard. Von den frontanschlüssen führen auch nur normal usb kabel weg die nicht auf diesen 20-1 usb 3.0 pin passen. Gibt es da jetzt mittlerweile einen adapter oder muss ich das ..... kabel wirklich nach draußen verlegen um es an der rückseite des Mainboards dran zu machen??


----------



## Captain Chaos (8. April 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

Ich habe das gleiche Problem, kann mir einer mitteilen ob ich diesen Adapter verwenden kann?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder muss ich auf eine bestimmte Pinbelegung achten? 
Lian-Li UC-01 USB3.0 auf 20Pin Pfostenstecker - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

Gruß​


----------



## Jakopo (12. April 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*



Captain Chaos schrieb:


> Lian-Li UC-01 USB3.0 auf 20Pin Pfostenstecker - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook



Wow, endlich scheint es den Adapter zu geben. 20. April? Dann werde ich mir auch bald einen USB 3.0 Stick kaufen.

Alternate gibt dagegen den Mai als Lieferdatum an.


----------



## Jakopo (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

Mittlerweile ist der Adapter ja erhältlich. Bei Alternate gibts auch bereits eine Bewertung dazu, in der die Art der Befestigung etwas moniert wird. Hat sonst schon jemand Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Captain Chaos (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

Hallo habe mir den Adapter geholt, aber noch nicht verwendet da ich ein Motherboard von Asus gekauft habe, und ein USB Frontpanel http://www.asus.de/Motherboards/Int...cts/FpufhQASBFHNvccl/Cdl16ZgXetWhh8JF_500.jpg dabei war, habe ich das Kabel ausgebaut so muss nur ein kabel in das Board gesteckt werden das dann nicht so aufbaut.
Gruß



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jakopo (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

Nachdem der Lian Li Adapter praktisch nicht verfügbar ist. habe ich mich für folgende Lösung entschieden:

IN WIN USB 3.0 Kabel intern zu extern - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

Finde ich sogar besser, da mein Gehäuse sowieso nur einen Front USB 3.0 Anschluss besitzt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

Du verschenkst aber einen Port, da das Board ja zwei USB 3 Ports bietet.


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

Hab grad das hier entdeckt : Cooler Master USB 3.0 Adapter (RA-USB-3035-IN) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

Nicht schlecht, aber wieso gibts das nicht gleich mit einer 5,25 Zoll Blende?


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

Ka. Aber damit sind gibt es endlich Front-USB3 auch für günstigere Boards. Und das Asus P8P67 Deluxe wird dadurch praktisch obsolet 

Und das Teil wird wohl den Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader in meinen Zusammenstellungen ablösen


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

Ich finde es eben blöd. Lieber eine 5,25 Zoll Blende und dann kann man USB 3 *und *Card Reader in einer Blende anbieten.


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> dann kann man USB 3 *und *Card Reader in einer Blende anbieten.



Davon träume ich seit Monaten jede Nacht


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*



Softy schrieb:


> Und das Teil wird wohl den Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader in meinen Zusammenstellungen ablösen


 
Ändere lieber mal wieder die Signatur.


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

Ok, moment.


----------



## Murxwitz (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Int. USB 3.0 MB Anschluss + USB 3.0 am Gehäuse = USB 3.0??*

gibt es die usb3 Adapter mitlerweile eigentlich auch andersrum, da mein Gehäuse usb3 mit dem 20pol Anschluss hat, mein Mainboard aber nur 2 externe
ein Adapter auf interne usb2 lag bei, ich hätte aber gern die frontusb als usb3

Gehäuse
Mainboard


----------

